# dog cries when he poops - Solution!



## Sassafras (Mar 3, 2015)

My dog is a Shih Tzu cross, 10 years old. Two years ago he started crying when he pooped. The vet examined him and took xrays and found nothing and no blood in the stool. We changed his food and put him on pain killers. The crying continued. They took an MRI and still found nothing, and all this was getting expensive. Taking him out for walks twice a day was so upsetting for me because I knew this was going to happen each time, and my heart was breaking for him. After 2-3 months of misery, the 'tips' of his ears got an infection and so the vet put him on Amoxil and he stopped crying with the poops. Finally! Something was working but it was short-lived only a week. So then the vet put him on the antibiotic metronidazole for intestinal infections, for 15 days and he was cured!! That was 2 years ago. The moral of this story is - even though there is no blood in the stool, and the dog continues to cry, insist the vet try metronidazole. It was like a miracle.


----------



## Bengo (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for this post. My little dog has been whimpering recently when pooping and two days ago had severe diarrhoea. The vet gave us metronidazole yesterday and I was a bit worried as often does not tolerate antibiotics very well but have been pleasantly surprised as no adverse side effects at all so far and runny poop stopped almost immediately. I'm hoping whimpering will also be cured - when she has finished the course. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to wonder if probiotics or yogurt would take care of this as well?Just found that one myself.Oliver has such bad diarrhea from all the meds he is on.I tried pumpkin and even prescription from the vet.None of it got rid of the poops.I started giving him yogurt and everything got better.So i have to wonder if this would work as well since it promotes a healthy bacteria in the intestines.


----------



## _kvthrn (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you for your post, it's the closest one I've found regarding my shi tzu. I'm looking for desperate help. About 2 months ago, my shi tzu has also been crying in pain when pooping and she also pees at the same time (I'm not sure if yours did the same). I've gone to the vet several times and yes, it does get expensive. Unfortunately, they haven't found the reason as to why my dog is having that issue. Regarding your post, I was just wondering what your dog went thru exactly, like if he peed/pooped at the same time, etc. I'm trying to see if Metrodinazole is a fit for my shi tzu. Please respond as soon as you can


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

_kvthrn said:


> Thank you for your post, it's the closest one I've found regarding my shi tzu. I'm looking for desperate help. About 2 months ago, my shi tzu has also been crying in pain when pooping and she also pees at the same time (I'm not sure if yours did the same). I've gone to the vet several times and yes, it does get expensive. Unfortunately, they haven't found the reason as to why my dog is having that issue. Regarding your post, I was just wondering what your dog went thru exactly, like if he peed/pooped at the same time, etc. I'm trying to see if Metrodinazole is a fit for my shi tzu. Please respond as soon as you can


The original poster hasn't been online since March 2015 so I don't think they'll reply to your post.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is nearly 2 years old , you might be better to start a new one with your question. It's doubtful you'll get reponses from the OPs.


----------

